# getting driver onto the harddrive without a network connect

## levingst

I am stuck. I have recently installed Gentoo from stage 1, and I need to get the natsemi.o driver for my NIC onto my new linux harddrive but I am unable to copy it from my a windows formatted disk. The driver is on the iso image stage 1 cd that I burned, but I can't get it off there and on to the harddrive. Any suggestions on where to go from here? I have a kind of chicken and egg problem going here.

Thanx,

 :Shocked: 

----------

## delta407

If you have the driver on a CD, you should be able to "mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom" and copy it from there.

----------

## levingst

I have my cdrom mounted via the fstab file. Everytime I try and read the file from the ISO image cd that it is on in the /mnt/cdrom directory by typing in 

```
ls /mnt/cdrom | less
```

 It tells me that nothing is there. Am I doing something very very wrong? Forgive a newbie for his ignorance.

 :Shocked: 

----------

## mksoft

Are you sure the the cd is mounted  :Question: 

If it appears in fstab doesn't necessarily means it's mounted (can have noauto there).

Check the output of mount to be sure that you have it mounted.

----------

